# Room 101 - what would you put in



## Jensen (Jun 10, 2016)

So what would you put in to room 101 ?
What annoys you 
What drives you insane 
What do you hate

For me it's all this deigner clothes for young kids, particularly aged 4 to 8. Dressed in Ralph Lauren, Burberry, Hugo Boss etc
All dressed like little toys - pathetic


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 10, 2016)

Lollipop Men who stop traffic on a crossing for a woman to cross the road without breaking stride or lifting her eyrs from her phone!!
I thought they were there for Children not adults. (Unless adult with child.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 10, 2016)

The word etiquette. And people who park in disabled or parent and child spaces just to save 20 yards of walking.


----------



## Three (Jun 10, 2016)

Several threads covering exactly the same subject.


----------



## MarkE (Jun 10, 2016)

The politically correct brigade.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2016)

Knee high rough
The invisibility cloak that my car currently wears 24/7 - nobody seems to be able to see it.
The phrase"there's nothing better/worse than"...
Supposedly Universal Fit things that don't....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 10, 2016)

A few people from here


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 10, 2016)

So what would you put in to room 101 ?
		
Click to expand...

What annoys you - Driving
What drives you insane - Driving
What do you hate - Driving, we need a better solution to personal or small group transport than a person driving themselves in a polluting stress factory.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 10, 2016)

drive4show said:



			A few people from here 

Click to expand...

I think you'd have to knock through into room 99 and 102, as well.


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2016)

People who are looking to be offended!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 10, 2016)

Paddy Mcguiness
Phil Thompson
Jack & Jones clothing.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 10, 2016)

Jensen said:



			So what would you put in to room 101 ?
What annoys you 
What drives you insane 
What do you hate

For me it's all this deigner clothes for young kids, particularly aged 4 to 8. Dressed in Ralph Lauren, Burberry, Hugo Boss etc
All dressed like little toys - pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Even worse-Feral kids dressed in Donnay.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 10, 2016)

People who want to stay in the EU    

Seriously though, Simon Cowell, Russell Brand, Katie Hopkins, Tony Blair, Harriet Harman, Polly Toynbee and David Cameron.  Then I'd send Smiffy and Homer in there with guns and plenty of ammunition and they are not allowed out until the job is done.


----------



## Slime (Jun 10, 2016)

English football hooligans .......................... or lock them up forever.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2016)

People who start I don't mean to offend.... knowing full well they're just about to


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People who start I don't mean to offend.... knowing full well they're just about to
		
Click to expand...

But a smilie at the end makes everything ok &#128521;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			But a smilie at the end makes everything ok &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

You'd think so wouldn't you :angry:


----------



## Imurg (Jun 10, 2016)

Just about every advert on TV...
Has someone executed all the Advertising Execs and replaced them with Brain Donors..?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 10, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People who start I don't mean to offend.... knowing full well they're just about to
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know you'd met my mother-in-lawâ€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## richy (Jun 10, 2016)

People who park in parent and child spaces that haven't got any children with them.


----------



## lex! (Jun 10, 2016)

Whinging Liverpool fans


----------



## andycap (Jun 10, 2016)

anything to do with football , Brits abroad (tribal tatoos , football shirts, vests , NOOOO


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 10, 2016)

lex! said:



			Whinging Liverpool fans
		
Click to expand...

That would have to be one Big room.


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 10, 2016)

Nothing really. There's the odd thing that narks me occasionally but I tend not to dwell on them...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 10, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			That would have to be one Big room.
		
Click to expand...

Is one enough?


----------



## bobmac (Jun 11, 2016)

People in supermarkets who, when you stop to let them through a gap, they just barge through without a word or a nod.
People on roundabouts who go from far right straight across 3 lanes to the exit lane in one move.
The person who invented reality TV.


----------



## Three (Jun 11, 2016)

The concept of "being offended".


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 11, 2016)

People who moan when i park in the parent & child spaces.  Your kids are fat and need more exercise...


----------



## Ross61 (Jun 11, 2016)

People that park on double yellow lines or zig zag lines outside schools then put their hazard warning lights on thinking this negates the fact they are parked illegally and are blocking the road.


----------



## irip (Jun 11, 2016)

backwoodsman said:



			People who moan when i park in the parent & child spaces.  Your kids are fat and need more exercise...
		
Click to expand...

When your out desperate for the loo, you find a public toilet much to your relief, all the panic goes and you smile inside that your not about to soil yourself your stomach cramps stop and you let out that loud large sigh of happiness.

And the public loo is locked at 1436 on a Tuesday afternoon.......oh dear


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			A few people from here 

Click to expand...

Nah, just the 1 :smirk:


----------



## Crow (Jun 11, 2016)

Shanks
Duffed chips
Shanks
Bladed chips
and shanks


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 11, 2016)

Crow said:



			Shanks
Duffed chips
Shanks
Bladed chips
and shanks
		
Click to expand...

That's me and richart in there then


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 11, 2016)

Football holigans and thugs who intimidate with the threat of violence


----------



## Snelly (Jun 11, 2016)

Premiership Football.

The new opiate for the masses and a terrible influence on Britain today.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2016)

The honours system
Double barreled surnames
Simon Cowell, his programmes and his sycophantic colleagues on itv


----------



## Slime (Jun 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			Nah, just the 1 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

 
People who say "Just the 1" but don't name them       .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2016)

food served on anything other than a plate - I want my food on a plate please (see 'We Want Plates' for a good laugh at the idiotic and absurd http://wewantplates.com/)


----------



## Ross61 (Jun 11, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			food served on anything other than a plate - I want my food on a plate please (see 'We Want Plates' for a good laugh at the idiotic and absurd http://wewantplates.com/)
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with your choice 
I have refused to go back to a pub after getting my steak served on a chopping board. How can you be sure of the hygiene of a piece of wood?

unbelievable le pictures on the site.


----------



## gmc40 (Jun 11, 2016)

Snelly said:



			Premiership Football.

The new opiate for the masses and a terrible influence on Britain today.
		
Click to expand...

It's been the opiate for the masses for over 120 years, it's only the name that has changed. It's not a new phenomenon, it just happens be our most popular spectator sport.

Mine would be thick racists who spell 'borders' with an 'a' and lazy people who park in P&C parking spaces with no kids. The same people who complain about the existence of such spaces all because somebody is getting something they aren't. Like fookin big babies they are.


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 12, 2016)

The discourteous and impolite 
People who don't repair their pitch marks
People who come down a slip road slower than the traffic on the main road, push their way in, causing the traffic to slow and then pull out into the overtaking lane and speed off.
Wasps, pointless insect
low fat anything
rain on a weekend, after a week of only been able to look at the glorious sunshine through you office window.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 13, 2016)

Uber drivers...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jun 13, 2016)

Guns


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Jun 13, 2016)

Capitalism, football and The Daily Mail. And earwigs. BÂ£*$*&!s.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 13, 2016)

Fish said:



			Nah, just the 1 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			People who say "Just the 1" but don't name them       .
		
Click to expand...

People so daft that they can't work out the blatantly obviousâ€¦..


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 13, 2016)

The EU Referendum thread :whoo:


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 13, 2016)

Diane Abbott.

Complete wrong'un.


----------



## Russ_D (Jun 13, 2016)

Grunting in sport. I can hit a tennis ball hard enough without sounding like an over excited hyena!
I even get it a the driving range now! i mean come on! enough with the Sharapova impressions peeps!


----------



## Fish (Jun 13, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Diane Abbott.

Complete wrong'un.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## drewster (Jun 13, 2016)

Jensen said:



			So what would you put in to room 101 ?
What annoys you 
What drives you insane 
What do you hate

For me it's all this deigner clothes for young kids, particularly aged 4 to 8. Dressed in Ralph Lauren, Burberry, Hugo Boss etc
All dressed like little toys - pathetic
		
Click to expand...

Annoying .....Taylor Made    
Drives me insane.........Sean Paul, we have the radio on in the office and he's on bloody everything spouting nonsense
Hate .......  Bad Manners,not Buster Bloodvessel at al, but simply hamptons who can't say please and thank you when appropriate. It's juts ignorant and it crosses all social strata.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 13, 2016)

Russ_D said:



			Grunting in sport. I can hit a tennis ball hard enough without sounding like an over excited hyena!
I even get it a the driving range now! i mean come on! enough with the Sharapova impressions peeps!
		
Click to expand...


My wife has been to Wimbledon a few times. The female grunters bring out laughter from the spectators, it is just that silly. They genuinely have people laughing when they grunt so loudly. A loud grunter is usually the cue to get up and get something to eat or drink until the next non grunting match starts. Only Nadal does it for the men. As my wife puts it, "does Roger Federer do it? No, then it's not necessary". Apparently Saint Roger is the one all should follow in every way, dress code, manners, style of play, everything.


----------



## richy (Jun 13, 2016)

Tories


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jun 13, 2016)

Jeremies (Corbyn or Clarkson).


----------



## Slime (Jun 13, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			People so daft that they can't work out the blatantly obviousâ€¦.. 

 

Click to expand...

Good shot, sir. :thup:


----------



## freddielong (Jun 14, 2016)

People who try to remove golf's traditions and quirks under the guise of making it more accessible to the people who don't play it.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jun 14, 2016)

Mobile phone flip cases. 
Tragic.


----------

